# snowbear plows



## theoleskeeter (Dec 10, 2009)

Hj Guy's I have been on both the sams club and the home depot sites and for the love of me can't find a cheap plow at either store. I would like to see one up close and personal if you know what I mean I would love to get one for my 95 Dakota and need help


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

If you're looking for a SNOWBEAR plow, here is a good start:

http://www.snowbear.com/page/Store_Locator_a

J-Quad prsport


----------



## wolverine113 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Link is pretty iseless*

All it is is a phone # and an email address. If you email it, they never respond. If you call, they claim Sam's Club, Lowe's, and Tractor Supply sell them but the store web sites don't list them and if you talk to the stores, they act like your crazy for asking because they have never heard of them. I can only find them through websites like Northern Tool, snowplowstuff.com, etc or used on craigslist.


----------



## dreaming (Aug 31, 2009)

hey i jest came from lowes thay can order them.you have to go to the garden center


----------



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

check craigslist as that is where I found mine,there is usually a couple in ebay too,why pay full price,these are pretty awesome little plows


----------



## Kyleb1115 (Dec 14, 2009)

i got mine from craigslist. there were a few listed. i plan on going into lowed and see if they do have them and if they can get parts (could be useful to know)


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

Kyleb1115;913912 said:


> i got mine from craigslist. there were a few listed. i plan on going into lowed and see if they do have them and if they can get parts (could be useful to know)


I bought a floor model from Lowes 2 years ago. Not all stores carry them and they DO NOT carry any parts.... thats one of the negatives of these plow parts are only available from snowbear.com they are expensive and they are in Canada.
Also, If you still didnt buy one yet I recommend calling for your vehicle mounts ASAP. I believe they close for 2 weeks around Christmas to New Years. I couldnt believe they closed during the busiest season for plows but they did last year. you can also find the mounts on e-bay


----------



## wolverine113 (Dec 6, 2009)

I ordered one from Lowe's last week. They said it would take 4-6 days to arrive. Well it's now 7 days so I called Lowe's and they said Snowbear just shipped it today so I'm looking at another week at least with the holidays. I wish they would have told me 2 weeks up front instead of lying about it.


----------



## grandchero97 (Oct 27, 2009)

wolverine113;920774 said:


> I ordered one from Lowe's last week. They said it would take 4-6 days to arrive. Well it's now 7 days so I called Lowe's and they said Snowbear just shipped it today so I'm looking at another week at least with the holidays. I wish they would have told me 2 weeks up front instead of lying about it.


how many bone$ u had to drop to get one


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

If I were you I'd call snowbear and ask them to ship your mounts or else you are going to have to wait another week after you get the plow to install it!


----------



## wolverine113 (Dec 6, 2009)

Plow finally came after 15 days instead of 4-6 days. The good news is the mount kit came shipped with the plow. Hopefully I'll get it put together tomorrow. Cost for 88" model was $1,649 at Lowe's including the mount kit. That is about $300-$400 cheaper than what I saw from the online retailers.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

wolverine113;934387 said:


> Plow finally came after 15 days instead of 4-6 days. The good news is the mount kit came shipped with the plow. Hopefully I'll get it put together tomorrow. Cost for 88" model was $1,649 at Lowe's including the mount kit. That is about $300-$400 cheaper than what I saw from the online retailers.


Let us know how plow works! Where in MI you live? Here in Linden haven't had a snowfall yet to use my snowbear, which I bought at the end of last winter.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

wolverine113;934387 said:


> Plow finally came after 15 days instead of 4-6 days. The good news is the mount kit came shipped with the plow. Hopefully I'll get it put together tomorrow. Cost for 88" model was $1,649 at Lowe's including the mount kit. That is about $300-$400 cheaper than what I saw from the online retailers.


Wolverine113, 
I did not know that the SNOWBEAR store locator link would not be of any help. Sorry.

I am glad to hear that you were able to obtain plow from your local Lowe's store. Although it took a week or so longer to arrive, I'd say the amount of savings you realized made it worth the extra wait! payup

I don't know if you have plowing experience or not, what you plan to install it on or how much you intend to use it, but I'll throw these suggestions out anyway:

-- I recommend adding the end marker poles, the top deflector and the two skid cups. They made my plowing easier and I can do a better job with them.

-- If you plan to travel down the road with the plow on or simply plan to leave it on your vehicle all season, I'd recommend that you use some sort of binder, chain with a bolt, strap, etc. to hold the lower A-frame up toward the winch frame in order to take the strain off of the winch when not in use. Your winch will thank you for it by living longer.

-- If you do not plan to store the plow inside out of the weather when you're not using it, then I'd recommend that you obtain a weather-proof cover to go over the winch and gear drive unit. When the winch is warm from use, any snow that falls on it will melt and the water will run into the winch and gear drive. Then when it does cool off, it will freeze inside; - not a good thing. Only if it can stay warm long enough to dry out the inner workings, would I not consider using a cover.

Good Luck! 
J-Quad prsport


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

I definitely agree with the above statement of adding the markers, and keeping the winch inside, or covered. I'd also add an electric friendly grease or anti seize on the winch terminals. If these rust use they might need cleaned, and can snap off if too rusty. Thats why I had to replace the factory winch. i disagree on the skids, but I plow some pavement, and need a clean swipe. Some people like them for gravel, but I don't care for them.


----------



## wolverine113 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm in Lapeer and we got 6-8" last night so I finally got to use the plow and it worked well. Thanks for the tips. I got a winch cover from Greg Smith Industries which was recommended in another thread and it fits perfectly. I bought the heavy duty skid shoes but it made the plow blade sit very high so I took them off. My gravel is very hard packed right now so I don't think it is making a huge difference. I won't be driving the truck for anything else other than plowing so the travel issue is not big for me. I would like to put a switch on the lights. It's a pain connecting and disconnecting every time.

Thanks everyone for the tips and I'm excited for more snow to improve my plowing skills!


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wolverine-- Here in Linden we got 5". Used my SB today for the first time too... and realized some pre-planning before I started pushing snow helps, especially when we have to manually move plow from side to side! Takes time to learn better plowing skills. Its fun learning though!


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

ArcticCat1;950857 said:


> Wolverine-- Here in Linden we got 5". Used my SB today for the first time too... and realized some pre-planning before I started pushing snow helps, especially when we have to manually move plow from side to side! Takes time to learn better plowing skills. Its fun learning though!


Hi Guys, 
Here in Stanton, we received about 6" and the SB handled it just fine. (But I did some plowing that pointed my Jeep down hill, and when I went to back up the hill, I quickly realized that I could use some more weight in the back!)

Agreed, some pre-planning as to where and how far to push the snow is a good idea, otherwise you may find yourself needing to either move snow banks or just regret where you put them. Just consider that where ever you put/stack the snow is where it will stay until Spring...AND any more snow that will be plowed will have to be packed behind it - so leave some room for future snow banks. Don't plan on the banks melting before the next plow event.

As far as turning the blade, after a few snow events, I found my pre-planning allowed me to simply leave the blade in a 'throw snow to the right' stance and it all works out. So I don't move the angle of the blade all season.

J-Quad


----------



## wolverine113 (Dec 6, 2009)

I use marine grade grease on all electrical parts. I learned that trick from my RV experiences. It keeps contacts from rusting away.


----------



## cagrant1974 (Jan 11, 2010)

wolverine113 I am interested in buying the snowbear skids if you dont want them,,,,email me [email protected] I live in sterling Heights....Thanks


----------



## Diemaker (Jan 30, 2007)

I would suggest keeping the plow shoes as they are useable in late fall & early spring when the ground & gravel are not frozen.


----------



## wolverine113 (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I will keep the skid shoes for the spring and fall as suggested. As soon as it warms up a bit, I'll attached the shoes again and see if I can adjust them to a better height. Maybe by then I'll find my angle adjustment handle which fell off somewhere in the snow piles. I have only myself to blame because I didn't tighten the nuts well enough. I noticed they were a bit loose and neglected to tighten them. No big deal though because I keep my plow angled to the left and it works perfect for my driveway!


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I spent about an entire day messing with my skid shoes in early December trying to get them to work on gravel. I couldn't get them to adjust with a big enough gap under the blade and they kept sinking into the gravel anyway and pushing gravel. So I make a gravel guard and haven't looked back. It works great.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

wolverine113;949991 said:


> I got a winch cover from Greg Smith Industries which was recommended in another thread and it fits perfectly.


Do you have a website for them? I've searched the internet and can't find them. I really need something to cover my winch with. I currently use a tarp that's becoming a pain to take off and put back on every time.


----------



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

I think its greg smith.com, if not just google that name, I'm the one that originally found the covers. I think the snowbear or superwinch uses the 3000 cover and my harbor freight one uses the 2000 cover,there is a post on the snowbear topic that discusses the covers. Good Luck
Bob


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

champlainl;959281 said:


> I think its greg smith.com, if not just google that name, I'm the one that originally found the covers. I think the snowbear or superwinch uses the 3000 cover and my harbor freight one uses the 2000 cover,there is a post on the snowbear topic that discusses the covers. Good Luck
> Bob


Finally found it. It's http://www.gregsmithequipment.com/Winch-Accessories-s/32.htm.

Thanks.


----------



## metrosfinest (Nov 25, 2010)

*Dealers in Canada*

any dealers in Canada?


----------

